# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Đón tiếp ông Trùm spam từ Bắc vào !

## Nam CNC

Không quản ngại xa xôi , ông Trùm spam đã vào Sài Gòn thăm anh em chúng ta , vậy các anh em Sài gòn nên có 1 buổi tiệc nho nhỏ đón ông ấy 

----- Ai tham gia ?
----- Ăn nơi nào .
----- Ngày nào được

anh em mau mau lên tiếng góp vui nè.


Ông Trùm ấy là ai .................................... là Tuấn hết tóc hohoho.


Nam ròm kính báo.

----------

Ga con, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, đang tính rủ mọi người. Thế địa điểm là quán nước mía quận 4 nhe?

Mày kiếm chỗ đi, trung tâm như Q1, Q4, Q3 chẳng hạn

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Lão Trùm ở HCM được tới hôm nào? Cho cái lịch để anh em phương xa biết đường mà tranh thủ.
Hay lão trùm về Cần Thơ chơi đi, có bạn ở đó mà.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Ủng hộ 2 tay luôn

----------

Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

bác ý đang đau lưng , các bác bố trí cho 1 em cao to đen hôi đấm bóp mát xa mát gần tí  :Wink:  xong rồi thì đưa đi .............làm tóc  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Cuối tuần thì tranh thủ về chơi với bác dc.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

mới vừa chém gió xong với bác ấy ........ bác ấy vẫn còn ở đến hết tuần .....anh em cứ lên lịch đi


em thấy có cái quán nướng ngay chợ Dân Sinh khá là ok , thỏai mái , đối diện công an quận 1 rất là an tâm , anh em vô tư quẫy luôn

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Dzậy chốt ở đó đi... có bưởi cho ông Đi Vô Đi Ra hem?  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

lão gà mắt cận thị mà ham hố  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

không có bưởi đâu .... có trái dưa của ông Tuấn thôi hohoho .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ahdvip

> mới vừa chém gió xong với bác ấy ........ bác ấy vẫn còn ở đến hết tuần .....anh em cứ lên lịch đi
> 
> 
> em thấy có cái quán nướng ngay chợ Dân Sinh khá là ok , thỏai mái , đối diện công an quận 1 rất là an tâm , anh em vô tư quẫy luôn


Quẩy xong vô đó ngồi luôn hả đại ca.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Ko lẽ bay vô kiếm ít gió rồi về ta , kaka
*** Tiện đây cho em hỏi anh em có ai có số nào khác của anh Diyodira ko, 2 hôm nay alo mà ko liên lạc được, đang cần nhờ ảnh vài việc mà ko đc. Thanks!

----------


## Tuấn

Ui có bia à các bác. Cho em bám càng với. Thời tiết trong này quá là đẹp để uống bia đới ạ. Ui ....tự nhiên em khát. 
@CKD: để mấy hôm nữa xem cái lưng của em có ngồi đơực xe hông. Nó mà ngon chút em về CT bia bọt tí cụ nhé

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bưởi là cho lão Đi Vô Đi Ra ấy chứ... hôm trước ko có bưởi ko thấy chả đâu hết... tau ăn nhiều quá rồi  :Wink:

----------


## sieunhim

em đú, các bác setup đê, em còn rảnh rang đến hết tháng nên cứ thoải con gà mái, nhưng buổi chiều nhé, ban ngày khó chơi ah   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## truongkiet

ối jời ơi ông trùm mới vô mà a e loạn lên hết rồi.hóng vụ này xem có đu theo được ko

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

thứ 6 hay thứ 7 cuối tuần anh em nào đi được không ? buổi chiều , ra sớm chém gió sớm , ra trễ chém trễ thôi , quán đó ngồi ngoài thoáng mát , đường vắng teo khỏi lo bị ảnh hưởng , bảo đảm không có quánh lộn , công an sát bên lo hết.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

T7 cho dễ anh ạ. Lên nghe mấy anh phán cho vui ợ. Mà em không biết uống lúa mạch cho em ngồi sau lưng uống bia đen nha.:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

Được thôi , em đầu đàn của đám bia đen đó mà ..... Thứ 7 nhá gamo 

Ai đăng kí cho em cái tên nha.

1-Nam ròm 
2-Tuấn Dưa hấu 
3-Minhdt 
... 


anh em tuần tự tiếp theo đê.

----------


## GORLAK

Tham gia luôn, ra thỉnh giáo các sư phụ.

----------


## Tuấn

Ui ui em vừa xem lại, thứ 7 em phải chuồn về rùi, các sư huynh ủn lên thứ 6 được hông ?

----------


## Gamo

Thứ 6 ok  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy chốt thứ 6 đi , thứ 6 quán nó không đông lắm , anh em cứ ồn ào .

----------


## Lenamhai

Thứ 6 đê, thứ 7 tớ đi trà vinh thăm Ngoc tring rùi kaka

----------


## Ga con

Thôi xong không kịp ròi, e đang đi Bình Định hết tuần này mới vào, hic :Frown: 

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

Mình cũng đang Bình Định, thứ 7 mới có mặt.
Cụ Gà con ở đâu thế?

----------


## sieunhim

Cứ chiều là e ham vui đc, cho e 1 ghế nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh, ông Tuấn mới nhận lương Gamo trả chiêu đãi anh em à  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Ôh, ông Tuấn mới nhận lương Gamo trả chiêu đãi anh em à


Em mới làm nên cụ Gamo trả lương thử việc ít lắm bác ạ. Chưa được 20 củ/tháng đâu bác Sau này quen việc chưa biết thế nào..

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ppgas

Tuần này không tham gia đón tiếp top spammer HN vào rồi. Hẹn dịp khác vậy  :Frown:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Úi hóng ông trọc vào chơi!

----------


## Gamo

> Ôh, ông Tuấn mới nhận lương Gamo trả chiêu đãi anh em à


Kỳ này là bác Tuấn mời mọi người đóa  :Wink:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## sieunhim

Vậy ae có chốt hôm ni ko để e trốn việc  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Cầu cho mưa to.

----------


## Nam CNC

chốt ngày hôm nay nha.


Quán nướng sườn cay , đường Phan Văn Trường , quận 1 , nằm sát cầu Ông Lãnh Q1.

giờ thì chắc em hẹn bác Tuấn 5h30 đến sớm chém sớm , anh em cứ đến sau chém sau , ai đến được cứ đến đông vui , nếu được cho em biết danh sách số lượng em đặt bàn ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Em với Gamo đi lấy cái khung máy xong qua chỗ cụ Nam CNC chém gió nha

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em xin một vé sau 6h xíu ạ. Đưa thằng em đi học xong em chạy qua liền ạ.:-)

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Em với Gamo đi lấy cái khung máy xong qua chỗ cụ Nam CNC chém gió nha


Kêu Gà mờ chở qua chỗ em uống cafe đi bác Hói ơi!

----------


## CKD

Xin lỗi bác không tóc nhe. Dự định làm cuộc cách mạng ở SG mà gia đình có việc đột xuất nên không đi được.
Hẹn gặp lại bác thời gian không xa nhé.

----------


## anhcos

Không tham gia dc voi các bác r.

----------


## phuocviet346

Có ăn là em tham gia ah, 1 vé sau 6h nha

----------


## Gamo

*"Quán nướng sườn cay , đường Phan Văn Trường , quận 1 , nằm sát cầu Ông Lãnh Q1." nhe*

----------


## CBNN

Khai tiệc

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## CBNN

Bá quan văn võ

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, hung1706, huyquynhbk, Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## CBNN

Tậ trung

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Ngồi tán phét vui phết. Cảm ơn cụ Tuấn hói đẹp giai đã bỏ công chỉ mình cách dựng con 2000x2000 và tha 500kg xuống hầm  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

Hề hế củm ơn các cụ nhiều lém. Hôm nay vui quá hé hé

----------


## sieunhim

Quán sườn mà e chả vớ miếng sườn nào huhu

----------


## Nam CNC

ông nói nhiều quá xá mà ăn được gì .... mà hôm qua có gọi món sườn đâu hohoho , hôm qua tui ăn no.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ahdvip

Đù , nay anh Nam uống rượu chanh à  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, sieunhim

----------


## huyquynhbk

cụ nào có thể giới thiệu tên các cụ trong ảnh cho ae biết mặt với. hihi

----------


## Gamo

> Đù , nay anh Nam uống rượu chanh à


Phải nói là nhụt quá...

----------


## thucncvt

> Tậ trung


 Công việc của Em thuận lợi thì cũng thu xếp vào sớm ,góp vui  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Từ phải qua trái .Đầu trọc chắc là nhân vật chính ,rồi kế là Bác Thịnh *CBNN*  kế là Bác Nam  áo đỏ  ,kế nữa ko bít  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## sieunhim

Giữa bác tuấn + ms nam là ku nhím  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## sieunhim

> Đù , nay anh Nam uống rượu chanh à


Ai nói a, rượu rum đấy, thành phần gồm soda, chanh, đường  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Công việc của Em thuận lợi thì cũng thu xếp vào sớm ,góp vui 
> 
> Từ phải qua trái .Đầu trọc chắc là nhân vật chính ,rồi kế là Bác Thịnh *CBNN*  kế là Bác Nam  áo đỏ  ,kế nữa ko bít


Chú Cán Bộ Nhà Nước mà đẹp chai thế à?  :Wink:

----------


## CBNN

Bác quên mặt e rồi ! Đó là bác sieunhim .

----------


## ABCNC

> Bá quan văn võ


CBNN chắc đang chụp hình rồi, bác áo đỏ u bia xanh phải minhdt ko ta hôm trước thấy ngoài bãi đang thịt mấy con howa

----------


## CBNN

> Chú Cán Bộ Nhà Nước mà đẹp chai thế à?


Ý là bác bảo e xấu phải hem ?

----------


## Gamo

Ui, tau khen chú sieunhim "đập chai"  :Wink:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> CBNN chắc đang chụp hình rồi, bác áo đỏ u bia xanh phải minhdt ko ta hôm trước thấy ngoài bãi đang thịt mấy con howa


MinhDT là bác tóc dài mặc áo trắng ngồi ngoài ấy ạ. kaka

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bác minh ngon zai phết nhẩy
Bác áo đỏ chắc bác minhat

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Tuấn

> Bá quan văn võ 
> Đính kèm 33639
> Đính kèm 33640


Bác áo xanh trong cùng là cụ Giang Binladen lão làng, kế là lão Gamo xấu giai, tiếp là bác Minhnhat, cụ CBNN chạy đâu mất rồi, ngoài cùng là bác MInh dt đẹp trai, đối diện là bác Phước việt, cụ Mechanic , cụ này chắc lắm gái theo, lão Nam CNC áo đỏ ế vợ, cụ Xiêu nhím dân IT chuyển nghề, còn cái thằng đầu quả dưa chỉ lo gắp với uống là em ạ  :Smile: 

Cám ơn các bác đã cho em tham gia một buổi tối thật vui, bác MInh nhật không ngại đường xa chạy từ Bình phước sang,  .. hì hì

----------

biết tuốt, huyquynhbk, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, solero, thuhanoi

----------

